# Where y'all hunting on opening day?



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2011)

Not asking for secret spots, just county and state if not in Ga.

Just looking for where everybody calls home.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jul 22, 2011)

Live in Spalding. Hunting in Upson county!!!!!


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I call home Hart County GA, But I will be deer hunting just outside of Washington GA, city limits.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 22, 2011)

Very close to muscadines, and hopefully somewhere along a cool creek
bottom in Coweta County.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 22, 2011)

Got to work but if I can get off early enough, I'll be in Putnam Co on some muscadines .


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 22, 2011)

Dont know yet. It will either be in Berrien County on a plot or in Ben Hill County on a creek bottom....unless I find some better sign.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll be somewhere hunting in Johnson county. Thats where most of the land I hunt is.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure yet and i got to get busy finding a place to hunt


----------



## FVR (Jul 22, 2011)

Pine Log.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 22, 2011)

white county.  Hopefully on muscadines but with this weather who knows


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 22, 2011)

Ain't even been in the woods looking yet, but I'd pretty much bet my first sit will be over persimmons on Bullard Creek.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 22, 2011)

Lee County.....no need to travel anywhere!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2011)

Wilkes County.


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 23, 2011)

Franklin County,corn


----------



## dpoole (Jul 23, 2011)

schley county  persimmons


----------



## NavyDave (Jul 23, 2011)

Camden county, mostly on the Navy Base.  A friend is also moving into a new subdivision here that only has 6 houses built.  After the market crash they quit bulding and the woods have taken it back over................so have the deer.  Can u say "Urban Bowhunter"!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2011)

dirtroad said:


> Franklin County,corn



Standing or broadcast?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm hunting next to you TP.You have way too many deer. lol Mike


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 23, 2011)

Not opening day, but one day opening week, Cobb County honey hole.  Hunting over deer droppings, wherever they may be come opening day.


----------



## stev (Jul 23, 2011)

In my subdivision .my neighbors all got together and want some deer gone .eating gardens and flowers they plant .so they have asked me to radicate some deer .ill do my best of my ability.we have a lot of deer here .


----------



## BGBH (Jul 23, 2011)

Central Kentucky....


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 23, 2011)

In the woods next to a big pile of ?????? Deer droppings, thought I would say CORN DIDN'T YA. LOL.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 23, 2011)

Not sure yet. I went scouting at an archery only WMA in Paulding county this afternoon, but after three hours of walking around, I didn't see more than a few old tracks, and it's very hilly. I'm hoping to get back there next weekend, and see if I can find a spot that feels good.
 My other option is the Army Corp of Engineers base in Acworth. I won a spot there, but I haven't had a chance to check it out yet.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I'm hunting next to you TP.You have way too many deer. lol Mike



Come-on brother! We'll sit next to each other and take turns shootin.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm planning on bear as being my primary quarry this opening weekend so I will be in the North Georgia mountains but of course should a deer give me an opportunity I won't pass it up.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 24, 2011)

Hall co ( home) stand sits on the creek bank and the muscadines are out in front about 20 yds. Got a nice 8pt coming by. Big question is    Which bow???
Oglethorpe will be second spot when white oaks start dropping.
The bear will be shot in Hiwassee at my buddies corn field.


----------



## BBowen (Jul 24, 2011)

well whitfield county is home but ill be in jones county on our land there trying to put one down


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2011)

NE Lee county- not far from the Flint.


----------



## snook24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gonna be next to white oaks in Cohutta after a bear


----------



## creekbender (Jul 24, 2011)

Gonna be laying the smack down in elbert county


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 24, 2011)

Andrea and I will be hunting on the Bear Creek somewhere. Havent really decided yet exactly where. I checked my creek crossing stand the other day and not many tracks at all except one set of fresh hog tracks. Muscadines are Everywhere so its gonna be hard to locat a single feed location, seems anywhere I walk in the woods there is Muscadines.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 24, 2011)

chick a taw hatchee


----------



## snook24 (Jul 24, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> chick a taw hatchee



 COME TO THE MOUNTAINS


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 24, 2011)

My front yard, Anderson, SC (Close stand is a very hard 2 minute hike from the porch, far one is 10, LOL!!!!)

Del


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 24, 2011)

Muskydines,  big doe,  water,  you figger it out.


----------



## TGUN (Jul 24, 2011)

In a golf course community in the north GA mountains. Only about 25% finished and all building stopped 2 years ago. Neighbors and the golf course want deer to disappear and a buddy of mine who owns several large tracts of land in the subdivision asked me if I was interested. I just have to figure out how to stop them from ending up on the 10th green with my arrow in them.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 24, 2011)

got some cameras out give me a few weeks and i'll tell ya....  but muscadines are plentiful here as well. and i bet acorns will be as well... best bet find a funnel between bed and dinner and i just happen to know where a few of em are lol..


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 25, 2011)

Well...

I'm not hunting opening day...  1st opening day of bowseason I'm going to miss since 97..

Promised my cousin I'd fish a bass tournament with him.

I'll be sitting in a stand Sunday morning in Rockdale C.

My first hunt with a trad bow in my hands.

Hunting a trail leading out of a thick privet bottom up into some upland pines and hardwoods.


----------



## Fatboy (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be in my favorite stand in Rockdale co. It sits between an old privet choked field and a swamp.There is a huge muscadine patch on my side of the swamp.Hope I get one opening weekend because the following tuesday I'm scheduled for spine surgery.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Fatboy said:


> I'll be in my favorite stand in Rockdale co. It sits between an old privet choked field and a swamp.There is a huge muscadine patch on my side of the swamp.Hope I get one opening weekend because the following tuesday I'm scheduled for spine surgery.



OUCH! Wishing you the best with the surgery and for a speedy recovery Greg . I also hope you get at least one opening day. Looks like you will have a very short season.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 25, 2011)

Live in Carroll Co. Hunting in Carroll and Douglas Counties. Good luck to all.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2011)

Fatboy said:


> I'll be in my favorite stand in Rockdale co. It sits between an old privet choked field and a swamp.There is a huge muscadine patch on my side of the swamp.Hope I get one opening weekend because the following tuesday I'm scheduled for spine surgery.



Dang Fatboy, hope everything works out well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

Fatboy said:


> I'll be in my favorite stand in Rockdale co. It sits between an old privet choked field and a swamp.There is a huge muscadine patch on my side of the swamp.Hope I get one opening weekend because the following tuesday I'm scheduled for spine surgery.



I know you are dreading that sx Greg, praying it helps even more than they forecast!!
I plan to be somewhere on the other end of that cool creek and muscadines in Coweta Cty..... probably miserably hot with buzzzzing noseeum's all over my head....wishing I was in a pool or lake!!!! LOL!!!! nawwww....I'll take the heat!


----------



## Fatboy (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks folks.I called today to see if I can get in sooner. I'm having a real hard time standing long enough to get some practice in so I need them to do it sooner than September.If things go as they hope when they get in there I should be ready hopefully by halloween.If not there's no telling when I'll be ready.One of those things that I can't put off any longer.


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 26, 2011)

Fatboy said:


> Thanks folks.I called today to see if I can get in sooner. I'm having a real hard time standing long enough to get some practice in so I need them to do it sooner than September.If things go as they hope when they get in there I should be ready hopefully by halloween.If not there's no telling when I'll be ready.One of those things that I can't put off any longer.



I wish a speedy recovery Fatbot. I have no idea where I'll be hunting when the season opens. I usually don't even know the night before.


----------



## Necedah (Jul 26, 2011)

Fort Benning


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2011)

Best wishes on the surgery, Greg.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 26, 2011)

Greg you are now in my prayers,now,during and after your surgery! I ensure you i am not the only 1. We are all family and gotta look out for each other!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 26, 2011)

I pray things go good for you and look forward to shooting together again soon


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Either in Shawnee Forest behind my place or private land across the road.


----------



## markland (Jul 27, 2011)

Either a spot near my home or might head down to Webster Co. and hunt with a buddy of mine on the farm, just depends on what is going on.  Lot's of muscadines in the woods already, just not sure what the acorns are doing yet?


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 27, 2011)

Ogl-ga


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope to hunting the same little honey hole i hunted last year. In a couple weeks I'll put a camers out just to see what walking through!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 27, 2011)

Bullard Creek Persimmons like Chris said .RC


----------



## pine nut (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Greg, and wish you speedy surgery with divinely guided surgeons  a very successful and short recooperation!  Will keep you in my prayers as well.

Bill


----------

